# Moss Ball or Snail?



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Basically, I want to add some stuff to my betta's tanks. They each have an abundance of plants and a cave to hide it.

I like the idea of a moss ball, however I can't find one ANYWHERE. Is anyone on here from new york city or has lived there at one point? I've looked at both petcos in my area and will check petsmart in the next few days. There are a few local fish stores, only one is actually for freshwater fish though and the last time I was there I don't remember seeing moss balls (I was also there looking for medicine so I wasn't really looking for moss balls).

My other idea is snails. Both petcos carry mystery snails but not nerite snails (I asked the employees there and none of them even knew what a nerite snail is). Again, I'll check petsmart when i go there in the next few days. I would prefer a nerite snail since I heard they are a bit more hardy then mystery snails. Again, I could check this local fish store too for snails. The problem is this place is very far downtown from where I live so if I go its a commitment since it takes an hour for me to get there. Also apparently, the north east has strange snail laws? So i may not be able to find them. 

my tanks are cycled (well two are cycled, one should be done cycling soon) 2.5 gallon tanks so I think my only options are a moss ball or snail since any other tank mate would be overcrowding. 

Which do you prefer? Of course if I get snails, I'll probably buy one at a time and see if my bettas are going to be aggressive towards it. My girl is very mild tempered so i'll probably start with her tank and then add one of one of my boys tanks.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I ordered moss balls from this seller last week and was very pleased with my purchase:
http://www.ebay.com/usr/kavallisaleshop?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2754


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I too am looking into adding one of these things! I haven't started looking for a moss ball though, I also have never seen one to purchase, but I haven't been specifically looking. 
And you'll see I'm in Canada so I wont be of much help.... 
BUT
I know I've seen some of our pet stores carry nerite snails but some places call them zebra snails. 
So maybe ask if they have zebra snails and see if they still look at you like an alien.

Unless you did that already!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I did not know that some places call them zebra snails, thanks! I'll ask that as well next time!

huckleberry77 - Thank you! I just looked at the link and they look like they are good condition and I can buy 3 which is the number of tanks i have! perfect! If I can't find some in a store here in the next week then I will order from there.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Be aware that they will arrive smooshed from shipping, but just squeeze them back into a ball and they will look great in a jiffy. I ordered 3 moss balls, but I received 4, which was nice!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

That is nice! I decided to go to petsmart after I get out of work today so if they don't have them, I'll just order them from that seller.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I went to petsmart. I bought a nerite snail. He's so cute! 

Anyway, 2 questions. 
1) My girl's tank has epsom salt in it because she has major SBD problems. Does this mean I can't put the snail in there?
2) I think he is dormant at the moment. I smelled him and he didn't really smell like rotten eggs or anything rotten but it wasn't a pleasant smell I would say? His trap door is closed. I put him in a small .5 gallon tank I used to use to cup my fish during 100% water changes before I got filters. I put some gravel and tank water from one of my existing tanks. I thought I had allgea tabs but I don't so I'll go buy some tomorrow. I also put where it would get some sunlight, not direct sunlight. I don't want to add him to any of my tanks until Im 100% he is a live.
The lady at petsmart said he wasn't dead. However, the first snail I did pick out was dead so Im questioning if he is dying or dead. How long do they stay dormant for? is there any other way to check to see if he is dead or not?


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

PetSmart has moss balls but I hate mystery snails. They will climb on to your tank hood and lay eggs, it's super annoying.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

Snails will be killed by the betta but moss balls will be just fine


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

My nerite seems to be nocturnal. I only see him (it? they're hermaphrodites) really moving around at nighttime, and only when the tank light is off. So maybe that's your problem?

Just make a little dip in the substrate, up against the glass, and stick him in it so he can climb up. Mine won't crawl over the sand. He should latch on to the side pretty soon.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My petsmart didn't have moss balls. When i asked the lady working there she said that they never get them in. 

I did research and heard the nerite snails are hardier that mystery snails. They have a hard shell so they won't get eaten as easily. 

I started another thread asking about my snail and was informed that he is alive just hiding or being dormant. After I buy some cuttlebone and algae tabs, I'll add him to the tank.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I always make sure any snail I get is moving when I buy them. That way I know it was alive when I left the store. I also have a snail with each of my bettas and only have one betta that had serious issues, but those were resolved when I planted his tank. I do recommend the cuttlebone, esp if you have low pH, but my snails all ignored the algae tabs. I stopped feeding them at all about a month ago, but I get enough algae that they just chomp on that.


----------

